# Do I have termites? What should we do?



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I suggest you call a local pest control company. Make sure you check out their history by calling references.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's not termites.
The type termites you would have in your area live inside the home and would not leave any saw dust behind.
Looks more like carpender ants just juding by the pictures.
Carpenter ants do not eat wood, they chew through it try to make a nest and leave behind what looks like little balls of wood.

http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/housingandclothing/DK1015.html

Read down to detection.


----------

